# Ok, new problem do these ever stop?



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Seem like every time I turn around something else. Today went to patch up tires with slime. Every farmer around here had the same method roughly, pull stem add slime fill tire roll until slime seals all mesquite holes and voila! Except of course for me. 
Pulled stem and got ready to slime and instead got slime all over me and everything else. Something clogging stem. Tried every tool in the shop to clear it, including the small allen wrench that fits nothing and looks like it is a cleaner for a torch tip. THis includes air from both a ball chuck and air gun nozzle. Any ideas?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, thanks, did not know the moderator allowed this. Good to know


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for that texasfarmboy that guy is outta here. Maybe someone will be able to help you with your question thats not a kettle head.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

lol. that discussion was... interesting.

love the outta here smiley


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, would rather talk to grown ups, anyway, anybody got a suggestion on how to unclog the valvestem without removing the tire?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it a tubeless tire? You might have to breack the stem side down, and pop in another stem if its a tube tire that will be a pita. Maybe someone will have a trick to getting it cleared out.


----------

